# My rental upgrade



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

So I asked a few months ago if I should invest in upgrading the kitchen in my rental unit. Opinions went both ways,(http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php?t=8191) I decide it was worth doing it for a few reasons. 1) Better place == better tenant hopefully and 2) Future resale and future rental opportunities 

I had 5 days of vacancy to get things done so NOW was the time.

Over the 5 days myself and my spouse ripped out the old carpet and had a guy come in and install new carpet. We then ripped out the kitchen and I replaced the entire thing. We also painted the entire place ~ 1000sq/ft which I think was the hardest part. In total we spent about $3000 on new carpet, paint, new kitchen, cleaning supplies etc etc. And we worked 13 hour days for 4 days straight!

Here are some before and after shots.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

And new...


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Why limit to 4 images? Anywho.... the last 3


----------



## Quotealex (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice renovation. How much more in rent do you think you going to get due the renovation? If I were to do $3,000 worth of improvements in a rental unit, I'd like to have at least $37.50 more in monthly rent to make it worthwhile for me


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

very nice adn well done for 4 days ,it is not just the rent I am sure the resell value will get you more that the 3000.00 expense and time .


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

That renovation would get you about $200-$300 bucks more per month if...the market would support that kind of increase. 

I only mention this because I come from a place where a house rents for $400 plus utilities and there's nothing you can do to make the rent increase...


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Rent bumped $155 a month.


----------



## Quotealex (Aug 1, 2010)

Berubeland said:


> That renovation would get you about $200-$300 bucks more per month if...the market would support that kind of increase.
> 
> I only mention this because I come from a place where a house rents for $400 plus utilities and there's nothing you can do to make the rent increase...





jamesbe said:


> Rent bumped $155 a month.


Wow. In my area, you don`t get that kind of returns on improvements unless the rent was way below market to begin with.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Welcome to Toronto!


----------

